# New Arrival - Smf300



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

'A souvenir from the holy land', as the seller described it on the package that I picked up this morning.

Seamaster f300 'strapper'.

Quick and dirty pic...










Now I'll admit straight up, that it's not my favorite hummer yet, but it has grown on me throughout the morning, and I did get it at a fair-to-good price, even including parcelfarce's 'handling charge'









It's as tatty as you'd expect from a watch of this date, usual dings and scratches.

It looks like someone tried to force the crown out as well so the 'lip' is bent, but that is on the back-side, so not visible when worn.

Crystal and bezel insert look OK and *touch wood* it seems to be functioning well. Quickset date change still works AOK, but it didn't change when I wound it on by hand to set the time today, so it may need some TLC in the new year.

I think I'll be a lot happier when I've stripped and cleaned it....

Keith, Jon, Paul if read this, can you confirm if the movement will come out as per all other f300s, or do I need to separate the modular case first? (The case screws are well gummed up, and it looks like one is missing, so I'll want to clean this in an ultrasonic bath before I try stripping the case down and cleaning it again. Obviously, the movement needs to come out first.)

Also, I'll be happier with it on a rubber diver's strap, I think. Don't like the original tropic strap shown on the desk divers page, I think something without a texture will go better. Needs a good safety clasp though. Any recommendations?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one.... 

I wasnt sure about mine when I first got it either, but it grew on me and now I love it.... Its really hard to find a strap to suit it though, but the Di-Model Chronoismo is one of them , I have used a single fold deployant on it as well and its my favorite combo..

Im sure you do need to separate the watch from the case to get at the movement....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> 'can you confirm if the movement will come out as per all other f300s, or do I need to separate the modular case first? (The case screws are well gummed up, and it looks like one is missing, so I'll want to clean this in an ultrasonic bath before I try stripping the case down and cleaning it again. Obviously, the movement needs to come out first.)


Congrats, Andy!

I nearly bid on that one...but decided I wanted one with integral bracelet (are you reading this Rich / Neal !  ) Movement comes out like all other F300s...at least it did on the one I did recently (broken tooth on date wheel  )


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats from me as well Andy!

To confirm what Paul says, you can remove the movement without having to separate the case.

A word of warning though.....those case screws are an absolute pig to get out if they're dirty and will strip with hardly any force. I've had two strapper cases and both had at least one case screw that needed to be drilled out. I'd recommend sonic clean and then soak the screws for at least 24 hours in WD40...hopefully they will come out with little protest then.

I've never had the same problem with the integral strap ones.....I recon that the strappers where actually used more than the integrals....?

They do grow on you though....I find myself reaching more and more for the SM f300's than anything else in the watch box.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done Andy :thumbup:.

I've tried mine on a few strap options.










I think this is my favourite so far.










Gasgasbones velcro strap










Home cut 26mm rubber bought of the bay

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Andy.

Congrats..looks pretty good....outer case is very thin so can be manipulated.

Movement will come out as per normal...

Regards Keith


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice one ,good buy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done on getting a classic :thumbsup:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Love mine too,

well done Andy and welcome to the club.

damn Gary that strap looks great










Di-Model Chronissimo and O-mesh are my faves, the Omega Mesh the best for me.

Di-Model










O-mesh










cheers

Andy


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, it does look better in real life. The flash has highlighted all the imperfections.

It's still growing on me. I like it more all the time.

I'm rather taken by that home-cut rubber strap idea too Gary. Will have a look around. Omega do some nice ones for their current range, with solid-looking clasps, but I'm not spending Â£80+ on a rubber strap, so I'll be on the lookout for a clone.

Paul/Keith/Mike/Jase, thanks for the advice re getting it out of its case.

It will wait until the new year, I'm sure, but it does need a damn good clean.

Will get it on a new strap ASAP though.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Do a search on the bay for 26mm modena italian rubber strap and you'll see 3 options all from the same place in the States. Costs around a tenner including postage. It even smells great too, a lovely vanilla whiff.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Doh! Forgot to add a couple of extra pics.



















Careful when cutting though as it's very soft. I overshot my first cut as I thought it would offer more resistance :frusty: .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Do a search on the bay for 26mm modena italian rubber strap and you'll see 3 options all from the same place in the States. Costs around a tenner including postage. It even smells great too, a lovely vanilla whiff.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Found one and ordered. Thanks for the tip.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great watch... I have several... ahem more than I care to say actually LOL

The strapper is the best imho and wonderful on chronissimo. Id agree these are growers, I didnt like them rightaway either, but once I had one I bought more... LOL

Keith... how did you 'manipulate' your outer off the inner? Ive a strapper with two solid and now rounded off screws


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

It looks a bit scratched on the top. Can it be cleaned?


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice looking bit of gear. JonW I think we should call you Noah!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, because I have 2 Giraffes and 2 Zebra in a boat?


----------

